# Welchen Virenscanner benutzt ihr?



## Dommas (5. Mai 2002)

Oder anders gefragt: Welcher Scanner ist der beste?
McAfee, Norton 2002, PCcillin oder Panda etc.?
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden und wäre froh, wenn ihr mal eure Erfahrungen posten könntet.

Thx!


----------



## AvS (5. Mai 2002)

ICh hab mich für Norton entschieden weil ich erstens Markengeil bin und zweitens ich da das größte Sicherheitsgefühl habe

AvS


----------



## Nuklearflo (5. Mai 2002)

Ich nutze auch Norton, weil ich damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe...
Außerdem ist die LiveUpdate Option meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut gelungen...

Schönen Sonntag noch

Nuklearflo


----------



## nils11 (5. Mai 2002)

*norton...*

ich benutze ebenfalls norton. mit der passenden norton firewall gleich dazu, ist der pc wohl optimal geschützt.


----------



## Dommas (5. Mai 2002)

Also ich hatte Norton schon, nur nicht installiert. Jetzt aber habe ich das getan und auf diversen PC-Seiten habe ich gelesen, dass das Programm ziemlich weit verbreitet und sicher sei. Da hier wohl alle darauf setzen, werde ich mich wohl der Norton-Community anschliessen und das Programm nicht wieder deinstallieren


----------



## goela (6. Mai 2002)

Verwende AntiVir Personal Edition, da kostenlos!
Bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## AvS (6. Mai 2002)

Die ist doch nicht kostenlos, oder ? Ich hatte mal eine da gabs nur 30 Tage kostenlos und dann gings nicht mehr oder man registrierte das dann für nen bestimmten Geldbetrag.

Naja kann sich auch alles geändert haben

AvS


----------



## nils11 (6. Mai 2002)

*also...*

also soweit ich weiß, ist antivir jetzt komplett kostenlos. allerdings gibt es zu viele fehlalarme von sich, versagt dafür aber leider bei neueren viren. aber sonst ganz gut.


----------



## Maniacy (6. Mai 2002)

NAV is auf jeden Fall am besten!

schönes Mailprotectsystem und durchsucht schön und zuverlässig alle meine Mails...

Braves Programm!
Hab die andern aber alle noch nicht probiert, von daher...


MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Mai 2002)

Ähm wie jetzt, das gibt noch andere wie Northon Antivirus ? Glaube ich nicht, denn keins ist so gut!

Oftmals kopiert nie erreicht!


----------



## nils11 (6. Mai 2002)

*hier...*

in der letzten ausgabe von chip wurden virenscanner getestet. man konnte ingsgesamt 100 punkte erreichen. hier das ergebnis:

1. norton 94 punkte
2. mcafee 87 punkte
3. antivirenkit 87 punkte
4. kaspersky 85 punkte
5. panda 81 punkte
6. avg 75 punkte
7. antivir 72 punkte
8. norman 66 punkte

passte irgendwie gerade zum thema. preistipp wurde übrigens antivir. kein wunder, ist ja auch freeware. 

ansonsten noch die preiwertung:

norton (50 €), mcafee (48 €), panda (45 €) und avg (22 €) bekamen ein gut, nur antivir war wie shcon gesagt beser.

ein befriedigend: antivirenkit (60 €).

ausreichend: norman (25 €).

mangelhaft: kaspersky, kein wunder. bei 112 € ...

da zeigt sich eigentlich auch, dass norton halt das beste ist. und das auch noch zum relativ fairen preis.

ergebnisse: © by chip: http://www.chip.de ...


----------



## Trymon (8. Mai 2002)

Ich bin mit mem Norton auch zufrieden. Mit der dazugehörenden Firewall gibt sie einem wenigstens ein besseres gefühl. Jedenfalls werden damit schon mal die Hobbyhacker mit ihren Trojanern abgehalten. Der Virenscanner hat dank Live Update bis jetzt auch noch keinen Virus durchgelassen.


----------



## flex (8. Mai 2002)

*Norton*

Nu also ich nutze ebenfalls Norton Antivirus 2002 ....
is meiner Meinung nach am sichersten und die bereits einige Male erwähnte LiveUpdateFunktion is echt super.....
Emails werden ebenfalls überwacht.

naja was gibts noch zu sagen , ja AntiVirenkit ist kostenlos !! 


cYa


----------



## sam (8. Mai 2002)

also ob nav 2002 der beste ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber er gibt mir ein gewisses gefühl von sicherheit (liveupdate, emailprotect, usw...)
ich hätte meinen pc ohne norton sicher schon 2-3 mal so richtig abgeschossen...nämlich was ich für virenmails kriege is nicht mehr normal


----------



## nils11 (8. Mai 2002)

*Re: Norton*



> _Original geschrieben von flex _
> *naja was gibts noch zu sagen , ja AntiVirenkit ist kostenlos !!
> *


...

nö, antivir ist kostenlos. antivirenkit nicht. das kostet nämlich ganze 60 €.


----------



## AvS (8. Mai 2002)

*kleine Frage...*

....ja zu Norton. Ich habe die neuste Version 2002. Aber mein kleines Problemchen damit ist das er nicht automatisch Updated (LiveUpdate). Ich muss sozusagen manuell updaten indem ich auf das Symbol rechts unten doppelklicke und dann auf "LiveUpdate" drücke.

Wo kann ich einstellen das er automatisch nach Updates sucht ?

AvS


----------



## Dommas (8. Mai 2002)

Doppelklick auf das Traysymbol rechts unten, dann im Programm oben auf Optionen, links LiveUpdate und dort "Enable LiveUpdate" (in der englischen Version).

Dommas


----------



## AvS (8. Mai 2002)

*...besten*

Besten Dank ! Jetzt klappt es wunderbar !

AvS


----------



## Dommas (8. Mai 2002)

Keine Ursache


----------



## nils11 (9. Mai 2002)

*hm...*

ich hab auch noch ne frage:

ich hab gelesen, dass man das live-update nur ein jahr kostenlos nutzen kann, aber dann bezahlen muss, wenn man die funktion weiter nutzen will. stimmt das ???
wenn ja: wieviel kostet das denn ???


----------



## AvS (9. Mai 2002)

Erstmal, ja das stimmt. Zweitens kommt die neue Version von Norton fast immer dann wenn die eigene Update-Zeit abgelaufen ist. Man braucht also sozusagen nur upzudaten.

Wieviel aber das Verlängern des Update-Vertrags kostet, weiss ich nicht.

AvS


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. Mai 2002)

ich beteilige mich auch mal hier und mache meinen 1. eintrag in diesm board  

also ich selber benutze auch norton anitvirus und personal firewall 

ich finde beides ganz gut, wobei ich bei der firewall eine Bemerkung machen muss:

die firewall blockiert eine ip-adresse für 30minuten sobald eine Anfragen auf einen für Trojaner (Sub7, NetBus, Bo2k...) spezifierten port ankommt, dies ist gleichzeitig vorteil und nachteil, denn man könnte ein Programm basteln, welches den Header von einem Datenpacket fälscht und dort zum Beispiel die IP von dem tutorials.de web-server einträgt oder z.B. die IP von irgendeiner anderen populären website, das paket wird dann an einen für einen trojaner bekannten port gesand und schon hat der user einen 30min block für eine website - will der user dann die website aufrufen geht das nicht und er denkt sie seie down oder sein browser spinnt...


MfG Socke


----------

